# How to tie a rope bridge



## bruce6670 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm trying to tie a piece of 1/2" safety blue as my rope bridge on my new Cougar saddle.What would be the be the best set up?


----------



## kennertree (Nov 16, 2009)

A scaffold knot on each ring should do the trick.


----------



## kennertree (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh, make sure you tie it correctly. Your life depends on it!


----------



## lumberjack333 (Nov 16, 2009)

I just put a new piece of climbing line on my cougar as the rope bridge, used the ol' double fisherman's knot. Leave a good 1 1/4" of tail past the knot, then sit in it a few times to set everything nice a tight. Tape the tails and trim to desired length, singe the ends with a propane torch, just watch the center part of the bridge... I really wouldn't go much shorter than that though, it should all look pretty neat when said and done.


----------



## bruce6670 (Nov 16, 2009)

lumberjack333 said:


> I just put a new piece of climbing line on my cougar as the rope bridge, used the ol' double fisherman's knot. Leave a good 1 1/4" of tail past the knot, then sit in it a few times to set everything nice a tight. Tape the tails and trim to desired length, singe the ends with a propane torch, just watch the center part of the bridge... I really wouldn't go much shorter than that though, it should all look pretty neat when said and done.



Did the knot interfere with the biners when they are to one side?

How about the tail?

I was thinking of sliding on a piece of webbing sling or something similar to neaten it up and for abrasion resistance.


----------



## bruce6670 (Nov 16, 2009)

kennertree said:


> Oh, make sure you tie it correctly. Your life depends on it!



Will do.

I'm also going to leave the original on for back up as long as it's not in the way.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Nov 16, 2009)

The knot interferes with the beaners for sure, it usually rides over the tail though... the beauty of making your own bridge though, is that you can make it a little bit longer than the factory... I really like the way mine feels now, It seems like I have a larger range of movement now, and the extra length in the bridge forces everything to follow a sharper angle and controls roll a little bit better.


----------



## bruce6670 (Nov 16, 2009)

lumberjack333 said:


> The knot interferes with the beaners for sure, it usually rides over the tail though... the beauty of making your own bridge though, is that you can make it a little bit longer than the factory... I really like the way mine feels now, It seems like I have a larger range of movement now, and the extra length in the bridge forces everything to follow a sharper angle and controls roll a little bit better.



The first thing I thought when I tried it today was that the bridge was too short.
I think I'll try it like it is for now but still tie on another just because it looks so cheap.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## bruce6670 (Nov 16, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Just for clarity here's the double fisherman's knot:
> 
> http://www.animatedknots.com/double...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
> 
> I believe a single side of the double fisherman's knot when tied back to itself and around an object is called a scaffold hitch and that is what is being suggested in this thread.



Nice link.
Thanks


----------



## bruce6670 (Nov 16, 2009)

I considered using the Double Overhand Stopper Knot.

I think other saddles use this but I'm not sure if it is safe when used with rings this size.


----------



## B_Turner (Nov 19, 2009)

I think the knots would be in the way too much, myself. Given where the rings are in the saddle.

Don't forget there is an adjustment that affects the working "length" of the bridge on the cougar. I know there is more to it than that, but it does make a difference.


----------



## bruce6670 (Nov 19, 2009)

B_Turner said:


> I think the knots would be in the way too much, myself. Given where the rings are in the saddle.
> 
> Don't forget there is an adjustment that affects the working "length" of the bridge on the cougar. I know there is more to it than that, but it does make a difference.





I was thinking the same thing.I'll try to make some adjustments.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 19, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Just for clarity here's the double fisherman's knot:
> 
> http://www.animatedknots.com/double...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
> 
> I believe a single side of the double fisherman's knot when tied back to itself and around an object is called a scaffold hitch and that is what is being suggested in this thread.



Yep. I am resolved to using either Scaffold Hitch or Double Overhand Knot. I prefer DOK, 'cause it is easiest to type.


----------



## bruce6670 (Nov 19, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Yep. I am resolved to using either Scaffold Hitch or Double Overhand Knot. I prefer DOK, 'cause it is easiest to type.



It seems like the DOK would be a little neater.It just doesn't look as secure.
I don't think it can pull through the ring but I'm still nervous.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 19, 2009)

I think you may have misunderstood me. Scaffold hitch IS a double overhand knot. I suppose more correctly, that would be a DOK on a bight?


What do I know, those knot guys have their own guild!


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 23, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> I think you may have misunderstood me. Scaffold hitch IS a double overhand knot. I suppose more correctly, that would be a DOK on a bight?
> 
> 
> What do I know, those knot guys have their own guild!



A double overhand knot would be a stopper knot. A double overhand on a bight would be a self tightening hitch. I prefer the term double fishermans loop for the hitch but then Treespyder will be along shortly to put us all in our places.


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been obsessing over that rope bridge thing too on my Cougar, it doesn't give me that warm fuzzy feeling to say the least. But really I'm being irrational, considering that it only ever sees half my body weight and is probably rater for over 5,000 pounds.


----------

